# Gros Oeuvre / second oeuvre



## estrella2004

Bonjour,

Je cherche à traduire un document technique, dans lequel apparaît l'expression "gros oeuvre". Comment puis-je la traduire en espagnol?  Voici la phrase: "L'entreprise du présent lot fournira au lot gros oeuvre les plans de repérage des axes directeurs pour l'implantation de l'ensemble des cloisons."

Merci beaucoup.

Sophie


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Gros oeuvre. Ensemble des travaux comprenant les fondations, les murs et la toiture. 

No sé, ¿obras de construcción, obras pesadas?
Siento no ser de más ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

es estructura y cimientos como indica ena 63


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Le Larousse propose: 

gros oeuvre: *conjunto de paredes maestras*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## estrella2004

Hola,

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Pienso utilisar obras pesadas, como pienso que el lote sobre que hablamos es muy general.

Sophie

sophie


----------



## Posadilla

Hola a todos
Estoy traduciendo un informe sobre la construcción de un inmueble. En dicho informe se hace referencia a "gros oeuvre" y a "second oeuvre"
Creo que "gros oeuvre" se refiere a la construcción del edificio en sí (armazón, pilares, etc) y se traduciría por "obra gruesa", pero tengo dudas sobre "second oeuvre". ¿Acaso sería el acabado? (tabiques, electricidad, pintura, etc) ¿Como se podría traducir? Gracias anticipadas por la ayuda...


----------



## grandluc

Aquí tienes lo que he encontrado. No sé como traducirlo, pero espero que te va a ayudar.
Le second oeuvre permet d’habiller et d’équiper le bâtiment : couverture, équipements sanitaires, menuiserie, charpente, revêtements de
sols, génie climatique, chauffage, installation électrique,…
La famille professionnelle (FAP) des ouvriers qualifiés du second oeuvre du bâtiment englobe les artisans et ouvriers qualifiés de la peinture
et des finitions, électriciens, plombiers, couvreurs, chauffagistes, menuisiers, monteurs en agencement et isolation.


----------



## Posadilla

Muchas gracias.
Es lo que yo pensaba; se trata de las obras de acabado de un inmueble. Sigo buscando el equivalente de la frase en español.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Posadilla said:


> Muchas gracias.
> Es lo que yo pensaba; se trata de las obras de acabado de un inmueble. Sigo buscando el equivalente de la frase en español.



Lo he visto traducido como "trabajos de acabado de edificios y obras".


----------



## Posadilla

Muchas gracias Iglesia
Creo que esto me servirá

Posadilla


----------



## salsapic

¡Buenas!

Tengo un presupuesto para hacer una escuela, que está dividido en varios apartados: 1. *Gros oeuvres*, 2. Étanchéité, 3. Menuiserie, etc.

La única palabra que he encontrado para "*gros oeuvres*" es "*obra gruesa*". ¿Cómo lo veis? ¿Se dice así?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Tina.Irun

_*Gros oeuvre*: ensemble des ouvrages assurant la stabilité, la résistance et la protection d'une construction_

Hola:
Creo que corresponde a "*obra bruta*"- ver aquí: http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=%22gros+oeuvre%22+obra+bruta&meta=lr%3Dlang_es%7Clang_fr


----------



## salsapic

Gracias, Tina


----------



## st8f

Bonjour, Hola!

Je souhaiterais traduire en espagnol ce terme *"second oeuvre"*, qui correspond à la finalisation de la construction d'une maison, après le"gros oeuvre" qui lui est purement la construction de la structure...

Merci d'avance


----------



## camargo

Hola

Acá se habla de las "terminaciones". Quizás haya otro término más específico.

Saludos


----------



## st8f

muchas gracias camargo !


----------



## camargo

De nada

Pensándolo mejor, ya que las terminaciones son los últimos detalles, creo que en el caso que citás se habla de obra gruesa y obra fina.

Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
"Terminaciones" est le terme habituel dans le secteur.

Si l'on recherche un terme plus technique, on peut le traduire aussi par : "trabajos de acabado de edificios y obras" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=579156


----------



## st8f

camargo said:


> De nada
> 
> Pensándolo mejor, ya que las terminaciones son los últimos detalles, creo que en el caso que citás se habla de obra gruesa y obra fina.
> 
> Saludos




muchas gracias...


----------



## lero lero

Buenas noches a todos:
Hablando de construcción. Es un artículo sobre una asociación que pretende mejorar las condiciones de los trabajadores. Describe los pasos que toman para realizar sus actividades y hacerse de recursos. 
*FRASE PROBLEMA: *la deuxième activité, c'est le bâtiment: *second oeuvre*, la peinture pincipalment; 

*MI INTENTO: *la segunda actividad es el edificio: la *obra secundaria*, principalmente la pintura;

¿Es éste un término específico para la construcción en francés? Si es así, ¿que incluye, o a qué se refiere más específicamente?
Muchas gracias de antemano por sus aportaciones.


----------

